# Was soll ich nehmen: 1920x1080 vs 1920x1200?



## rAveN_13 (20. August 2010)

Da ich noch einen 19" TFT habe möchte ich mir einen 24" holen. Aber ich frage mich für welche Auflösung ich mich entscheiden soll: 1920x1080 vs 1920x1200? Was spricht denn für die eine was für die andere? Ich denke von der Grafikleistung sollte meine 460 GTX 1GB in den meisten Fällen (Crysis mal ausgeschlossen) für beide Auflösungen reichen. In Benchmarks sehe ich meistens die 1200er angegeben. Für Hinweise die meine Entscheidung erleichtern danke ich.


----------



## Pr0t0type (20. August 2010)

1920x1080  Aber in Metro wirds bei der 460 eng


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2010)

1920x1200

Was haben immer alle mit dem blöden Full-HD? Das Bild wird in der Vertikalen kleiner aber immer breiter... super... dauert nicht mehr lange dann nehmen wir wirkliches Kinoformat dann haben wir so etwas wie 2,35:1


----------



## Pr0t0type (20. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> 1920x1200
> 
> Was haben immer alle mit dem blöden Full-HD? Das Bild wird in der Vertikalen kleiner aber immer breiter... super... dauert nicht mehr lange dann nehmen wir wirkliches Kinoformat dann haben wir so etwas wie 2,35:1



Ich würde Full-HD nehem hatte auch normales aber Full-HD ist nicht zu breit!

@Kaktus ich kaufe erst wieder wenn es 1:1 gibt xD


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2010)

Ich hab selbst mehrere Monitore und da ist 16:9 und 16:10 dabei. Den 16: verwende ich nur noch zum Filme schauen, für alles andere ist er mir einfach in der Höhe zu klein. Es wirkt einfach Grausig eine gute Breite und so eine bescheidende Höhe zu haben. 120 Pixel klingen nicht viel, wer aber auch mal was anders macht als Spielen, ist für jedes Pixel in der Höhe dankbar.


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

Ich bin auch für Full-HD ! Ich finde es super...


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. August 2010)

Hab einen Monitor, der bis zu 1920x1200 schafft, trotzdem verwende ich beim Zocken so gut wie immer eine 1920x1080 Auflösung. Mir gefällt das optisch besser...


----------



## Superwip (20. August 2010)

1920x1200.

Mehr Bildfläche, eine kleinere Auflösung kann man ohne Nachteile immernoch einstellen

Ich selbst hab 1920x1080- weil es einfach keine 1920x1200 120Hz Bildschirme gibt und würde zu 1920x1200 keinesfalls nein sagen


----------

